# Finally Some Lathe Work



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've always had a large engineering lathe for making parts for vintage motorcycles but about 8 years ago, I was visiting Airds tools shop in Bond Street, Brighton and they were selling off their stock of Record power tools and I spotted a Record ML-210 small lathe plus some accessories including the milling head.

Even though it was missing essential things like a 3 jaw chuck, I bought it with the intention of using it for clock-related work. Once back home, and after some research, it turns out this is a re-badged Toyo ML-210 lathe and the German Proxxon tool company sells every conceivable accessory for this lathe...so I bought a few.









But in the 8 years I've had it, I've only used it once  ... never had a job that needed it...until this weekend when I had to make some Hamilton Everest pendant tubes (more of that later). I don't have the space to have this small lathe permanently set up, so every time I unpack it, I'm amazed by it and all of its accessories: 3 jaw chuck, 4 jaw chuck, metric screw cutting gear set, imperial screw cutting gear set, milling table, face plate etc....then there is the milling head with all its attachments.




























A shot to give you some idea of the scale ; that's an Accutron 218 case back in the 3 jaw chuck:










And on to the job. The Hamilton Everest has a brass sleeve for the stem...a little like a pendant tube except the sleeve is not fixed to the case and therein lies the problem; they sometimes get lost when the stem is removed from the movement.

Time to make a small batch of 5. The brass rod is 3.2mm and the drill bit is 1.7mm; original sleeve and crown/stem place on jaw for the photo:










[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The finished sleeves. The flange means they take a lot longer to make than you'd think; the flange stops them coming out of the case in normal use:










And fitted to an un-restored Everest:




























Job done. And the lathe goes back into its box for another nnn years


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

What a cracking setup you have there. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

coooor, what a lovely little table top lathe. I tinker with cars for a hobby and something like that would be great in the garage.

Like you I'd rarely use it but I'd still love just to have it anyway.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

coooor, what a lovely little table top lathe. I tinker with cars for a hobby and something like that would be great in the garage.

Like you I'd rarely use it but I'd still love just to have it anyway.

Thanks for sharing with us :thumbsup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

How many watts is the motor Paul?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

We had one of those Toyo lathes at work (ours was green though not blue) which I used to modify a few Seiko divers bezels with. The Technology department closed down 3 or 4 years & I bought it from work (complete with milling attachment + numerous other parts/attachments). Since then though it's been at my friends house as he's got a couple of model making projects on the go (a model steam locomotive which will be powered by steam & a small scale built from scratch working jet engine), I think he probably needs it more than me but I dare say I'll get it back one day.

Good work with the Hamilton crown tubes - no idea at all what I'll use mine for (if I ever get it back)!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> We had one of those Toyo lathes at work (ours was green though not blue)


Hi Paulus, I think dark blue was the corporate colour of Record at the time...I had a couple of large Record wood planes in the same colour. One of my accessories (automatic feed attachment) is still in Toyo lime green but is thankfully hidden by the gear box cover on the left hand end.

I think this lathe had sat in Aird's store room for many years. The boxes have Record's Sheffield SDS code as 0742 and I know that Sheffield switched from 0742 to 0114 in 1995...there never was an 01742. So if I bought it new in 2003, it was probably at least 10 years old already....not that that matters, we like our NOS watches...so why not lathes!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice lathe and nice work. Bet you use it for bikes as well. I can think of a number of parts i could turn out.

Paul are you working on any bikes at present, Im working on 1 maybe 2 matchy G80 tough going but.

Mark


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bsa said:


> Paul are you working on any bikes at present, Im working on 1 maybe 2 matchy G80 tough going but.
> 
> Mark


Not really Mark...it's nearly a full time job keeping the existing bikes on the road. The last full restoration I did was in 2003 and that was the 1935 600ohc Matchless Silver Hawk. It took several years and cost far too much money....I was still working on it in 2010


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks to be an amazing piece of kit, as does the finished tubes :notworthy:

BTW See you've got the all important cuppa at hand


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I hear ya. Ive done two ground ups my BSA 650/750 and a TSS triumph. I was given two great big boxs with supposedly a complete G80 however its starting to look closer to 2 bikes. Unlike the other bikes there is not any assembled parts, no nuts on bolts nothing but single pieces, thousands of parts at times i think i should ebay individual parts

would probably do OK but im compelled to get it going.

O sorry right off topic and wrong forum.

Mark.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Looks to be an amazing piece of kit


It is Phil....but it got me looking at others and I'm rather envious of some of the accessories in the kit below. I like the idea of having a dividing head...although it would probably sit in a box and never get used.

The one below is in glorious Toyo Lime Green...you have been warned! (price seems VERY high; it'll never sell for that!)

Toyo ML-210 on evil bay


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lathe's are like watches, in that if you need it then buy it but if you only want it then it's best to pass.... This way it keeps the 710 happy


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Very impressive, always is seeing work done first hand from home.

I really like the Everest, are you planning on fully restoring it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

86latour said:


> I really like the Everest, are you planning on fully restoring it?


Definitely!

I've bought two recently...the dial on the other one is off being re-finished and the same will happen to this one. One is missing this sleeve, hence this topic.









Once I have one finished, I'll post a topic the Electronics Forum.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like a nice microscope as well. What is it? In a previous job I had the use of a Wild zoom binocular scope, with fibre optic lighting. It was brilliant for all sorts of things, like getting very small splinters out of your finger for example.


----------

